# HELP WITH THE FUEL PUMP



## 02 QR25 (Jul 26, 2004)

i was wandering if anyone could help me out with a problem, i have a 02 spec v and i thought the fuel pump was getting weak with me , because it will crank like a champ when it is cold, but when it gets good and warmed up, i'll try and crank it and it will try to fire like it is going to crank then it goes dead instantly, so i ordered a new fuel pump and put it in and, its doing the same thing, im thinking it may be a relay or something but i have no clue which relay it is, if anyone could help out with the relay location or any ideas what they think it may be....................


----------



## xxMIKExx (Jun 30, 2004)

02 QR25 said:


> i was wandering if anyone could help me out with a problem, i have a 02 spec v and i thought the fuel pump was getting weak with me , because it will crank like a champ when it is cold, but when it gets good and warmed up, i'll try and crank it and it will try to fire like it is going to crank then it goes dead instantly, so i ordered a new fuel pump and put it in and, its doing the same thing, im thinking it may be a relay or something but i have no clue which relay it is, if anyone could help out with the relay location or any ideas what they think it may be....................



The fuel in your fuel rail is evaporating when the car is hot. All you need to do to fix it is when the engine is hot and you want to start it again, just get in and turn the key to the "ON" position but do not start the car. You'll hear the fuel pump prime and shut off. Once it does that just turn the key all the way over and start the car. I had this problem for a long time and I read to do this. Now it's just another thing I do to get my car started during the day. Just another joy of owning an 02 Spec V. This may not be what you wanted to hear but it's a free fix and it has worked for a lot of people.


----------



## 02 QR25 (Jul 26, 2004)

xxMIKExx said:


> The fuel in your fuel rail is evaporating when the car is hot. All you need to do to fix it is when the engine is hot and you want to start it again, just get in and turn the key to the "ON" position but do not start the car. You'll hear the fuel pump prime and shut off. Once it does that just turn the key all the way over and start the car. I had this problem for a long time and I read to do this. Now it's just another thing I do to get my car started during the day. Just another joy of owning an 02 Spec V. This may not be what you wanted to hear but it's a free fix and it has worked for a lot of people.



i do this and it still just keeps turning over, ill wait til the fuel pump prime quitss then try to start and nothing happens? i cant figure out whats wrong with it


----------



## 02 QR25 (Jul 26, 2004)

and it just started doing it within the past few weeks, im affraid if i keep driving it is going to screw up bad on me while im off somewhere


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Has the ECU recall been done? If you've replaced the fuel pump and you still have the problem, then it probably isn't the fuel pump.

You need air, fuel, spark, timming (ECU) and compression for your car to start. How many miles do you have on the car?


----------



## 02 QR25 (Jul 26, 2004)

48k


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

02 QR25 said:


> 48k


Geez, kinda early for starting problems. Are the spark plugs original? How does it run once it's started? 

Check your oil level. The cars come with a 7 year 72K powertrain warranty.


----------

